# it should all fit in a smaller cabinet



## matkg (Mar 3, 2013)

Kitchen sink trim in a highrise


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Where's the drain for the sink?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

It goes right over top of the heater and ties into the grease interceptor. That's how they do it Chicago high rises.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

422 plumber said:


> It goes right over top of the heater and ties into the grease interceptor. That's how they do it Chicago high rises.


Where does the heater pan drain go??


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Where does the heater pan drain go??


Probably on the floor.(thumbs up)


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

422 plumber said:


> It goes right over top of the heater and ties into the grease interceptor. That's how they do it Chicago high rises.


Ahh,

I see it now, pain in the butt to clean out the trap?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Should be nice if there was a union on the drain for service.


----------



## matkg (Mar 3, 2013)

It would be but it wouldn't fit no way to tighten or loosen it we try to leave a long enough piece of pipe on both sides of the trap so if you have to change it 2 cuts 2 couplings and your set


----------



## matkg (Mar 3, 2013)

The pan drain ties into a 2 inch open site drain the relief valve will tie in there 2 once its wired up and tested


----------

